# JAPAN Snowboarding



## ryndyn (Jan 11, 2017)

Has anyone been out there that can send me to the right area? I am leaning towards North Island (Niseko) but the travel and accommodations are about 3x more than the Nagano area. I know the pow will be great in both places, but if you have any expericene, I would love some feedback!!!


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

My first trip to Japan was last year and I leave again next Saturday. Last year we spent 2.5 weeks in Hakuba, great place, lots of resorts in one area, not too crowded (except Cortina). Can't comment on nightlife.

This year we are going to 3 different areas. First week we are in an area not often visited by foreigners, the idea is to get as much fresh powder as possible, some of these resorts are completely empty during week days. Next stop Zao Onsen for a few days, hopefully see some snow monsters. Final week in Niseko, this is kind of unappealing to me in terms of crowds (I'm almost 40 and don't party) but gives us a more guaranteed chance of getting snow.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jjj604 (Dec 16, 2015)

the resorts in the hakuba area are setup quite close to each other so it's a good base camp to setup if you have wheels. the snow in hokkaido is lighter though and more consistent from my research... last year was a really rough season for the main island and meanwhile, it was still storming up on the north island

niseko is the whistler of japan in terms of resort size and being the complete experience. nightlife, food, villages and four connected mountains with separate bases, plentiful backcountry 'gates' (though more like side/slackcountry). the terrain varies across each of their mountains but a heads up... when the storms roll in big, the peak is a shitshow and it's normal of them to close down the top. you *will* have to fight for lines on pow mornings and the gates even get shredded amazingly fast. it was my first stop and i was blown away by how relatively dead it was compared to north america coupled with the quality of snow and lots of terrain to choose from. towards the end of my trip (2 months) though, you couldn't have paid me to go back to niseko because everywhere else is deserted and you actually get to ride with locals rather than tourists (aka: people who have the mountain mapped out). it's a really easy destination that's a few bucks more than the rest but the whole experience is really convenient if you don't speak japanese.

i don't know what type of terrain you like but look into rusutsu, kiroro, asahidake as well as the the hakuba area (TONS of places to choose from based on your terrain preference if you're ok with slightly heavier pow. i've also heard that they're busier than those in hokkaido). as for small mountains in hokkaido that are worth a day or two, check out teine, kamui and kokusai among others. furano is another one of the bigger resorts that people flock to. i would skip it. hands down the most boring mountain i rode in japan.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

jjj604 said:


> the resorts in the hakuba area are setup quite close to each other so it's a good base camp to setup if you have wheels.


There are free buses running all day in Hakuba and they leave early enough to get you on the first lifts, no need for a car.


----------



## jjj604 (Dec 16, 2015)

JDA said:


> There are free buses running all day in Hakuba and they leave early enough to get you on the first lifts, no need for a car.


that's awesome. i forgot to mention that it's possible to shuttle around to some mountains from sapporo and asahikawa if those are your hubs. they may not get you there in time for first chair though


----------



## Snowsafe420 (Jan 12, 2017)

myoko kogen without a doubt mate. 100cm predicted for the next few days. niseko has 30 haha. way less tourist infested here too. better japanese culture and experience. resorts chairs/ gondolas on the main street. 5min walk from where im staying. (morino lodge)


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

ryndyn said:


> Has anyone been out there that can send me to the right area? I am leaning towards North Island (Niseko) but the travel and accommodations are about 3x more than the Nagano area. I know the pow will be great in both places, but if you have any expericene, I would love some feedback!!!


When are you going? Next season or still looking to snag something this year? Latter would be tough - and FYI Japan has had one of the warmest and worst (in terms of snowfall) seasons in a long time: forget about powder, any kind of snow would be nice.
2015/16 was bad on Honshu and below average in Hokkaidou, but this season has been truly terrible so far - although Niigata and parts of Nagano are finally getting some serious snow.


----------



## jjj604 (Dec 16, 2015)

aw man, i didn't realize it was a below avg winter this year too   hope you guys start getting back to normal soon. we paid our dues in the northwest the last few years and this one has finally panned out for us.

for op, in case you want to scan multiple mountains to help decide: All Japan current snow depth chart | Japan snow resorts | SnowJapan


----------



## amdopt (Jan 10, 2017)

I was in Niseko and Rusutsu all week.

Niseko has lots to do but they are really conservative when it comes to closing lifts as soon as wind picks up. Plenty of runs when you add up all 4 resorts that you have access to. If the runs get tracked out, there is side country galore. You just gotta know where you are going. Hiring a guide for a side country or back bowl tour is a good way to get to know your way around Niseko. The back bowls are pretty awesome. Of the four resort sides to the mountain, Annupuri and Hirafu were best last week. Also, Niseko is 1 mountain not 4. It just has 4 different sides/resorts that all connect at the top. If it is windy and any of the top lifts close, you will have to take a bus to other sides of the mountain.

Rusutsu is loaded with side country. I did my last 2 days there. It was cold and windy but all lifts were running. I spent most of the days riding side country with a guide. 20-30 cm fell while I was there. I would definitely do Rusutsu side country with a guide again.

Let me know if you would like any other info.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

i really want to go to rusutsu, last year one of the hostel people said that it was amazing ... didn't manage to go there but it is definitely on the bucket list.

hakuba valley for me this year, hopefully the weather will co-operate a bit better than last year.


----------



## amdopt (Jan 10, 2017)

htfu said:


> i really want to go to rusutsu, last year one of the hostel people said that it was amazing ... didn't manage to go there but it is definitely on the bucket list.
> 
> hakuba valley for me this year, hopefully the weather will co-operate a bit better than last year.


Rusutsu was the best 2 days of powder and off piste I have had in years. I wish I had more time to stay. The only thing I missed out on this year was cat boarding because they have not had quite enough snow yet. I was probably 1-2 weeks early for that this year... c'est la vie


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

I think this season is looking to be better than last season.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

That wouldnt be hard. Last season was the worst that most people have seen in their lifetimes. Worst in 20, 30 or 50 years depending on who you talk to.

This year started bad, but we are getting good snow now, it will probably be pretty decent by the end of it


----------

